# What if the Voynich manuscript contain musical works(classical) ars subtilior per se?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay after hearing about this mysterieous manuscript people had problem decifered, there are remedy and obvious referrence to leafs and seeds and ect.

But my question? dose it contain music and who wrote it?

I dont know if my question fit in Classical music discussion..

Maybe this attempt purpose is to talk about mysterious codex of ars antiqua and ars nova?
What is almost forgotten and memorable,What was newly discover over the past 20 yrs or so
by musicologists world wide.

What are the best keep secret,are there codex of ars antiqua on the fiirst secular songs of 11-13 century Worth mentioning that we dont hear often?

:tiphat:


----------



## peter bauer (Sep 25, 2016)

Hi, listen to the manuskript at www.voynich-music.de
The text of the manuskript has been transformed using some simple rules. After that, the assignment of letters to notes has been optimized, so that the sum of the harmony over all chords becomes maximal.
Cheers, Peter


----------

